# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products  ASANSAM Dongle Shell Rev 1.0.0 BETA

## mohamed73

*Q*.What is this Tool?  *A*.ASANSAM  Shell is All-in-One Software who can manage Your ASANGSM Dongle and can  Login you in to our Support Area For Download Your Need flash File and  Software  *Q*.How its Work? *A*. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Note 1:* *in this Initial Version We dont put dongle manager for some reasons we add it on next version* *Note 2:* *As  you see ASANSAM Shell is released in BETA version Because we want to  testing and improving our server  so we glad to see your comments and  opinion about this*    *Download ===================================
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ===================================*  *World wide support forum* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Iranian support الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
BR
Asangsm TEAM
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

